
Good Bye Import.io – Hello Dexi.io - Dexi
https://www.dexi.io/
======
edoceo
I've used this tool (neé CloudScrape) for five scrape, collect and dump work
from directory type sites.

Works well and fast, multiple proxy routes.

It easily grabs text and attributes with CSS3 selectors. Have to be a "dev" to
build a bot in this thing.

Some of the URL filtering is not that easy.

It takes multiple test runs to get it right but they are cheap.

Can't interact with active content very well (eg: forms, AJAX)

